# Dog Walks Around Crying with Bones & Toys in Mouth



## TottiLove

This has been going on for quite some time now.

My Beagle, who just turned 6 months on Sunday, picks up his toys and bones, sometimes trying to shove 2 or 3 in his mouth at a time, and walks around crying pitifully. He also jumps on the couch and tries to scratch at the mirror behind it [he only does this with the mirror when he's doing this whining with the bones and toys]. I'm beginning to think that he's looking for places to bury his possessions. We live in the city and all we have to offer him is cement pavements, so he can't dig into anything. It's definitely not him looking for attention or a playmate; I always pick up his favorite toy and try to play with him, but after a few seconds he picks up his stuff and goes right back to crying.

This crying is getting louder and louder and occurs more often as the time passes. My boyfriend lives in a gated community in the city and there is grass and plenty of room for him to dig, so I am thinking next time we are over there and he does this, to bring him out in the yard to see if he tries to bury them.

I'm just wondering if your dogs do this, and if looking for places to bury them is indeed the solution to this whining. If not, what other suggestions do you have? It's not a nuisance in any sort of way to me and my family, but I never like hearing my baby cry  and just want to make sure he is happy.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

TottiLove said:


> This has been going on for quite some time now.
> 
> My Beagle, who just turned 6 months on Sunday, picks up his toys and bones, sometimes trying to shove 2 or 3 in his mouth at a time, and walks around crying pitifully. He also jumps on the couch and tries to scratch at the mirror behind it [he only does this with the mirror when he's doing this whining with the bones and toys]. I'm beginning to think that he's looking for places to bury his possessions. We live in the city and all we have to offer him is cement pavements, so he can't dig into anything. It's definitely not him looking for attention or a playmate; I always pick up his favorite toy and try to play with him, but after a few seconds he picks up his stuff and goes right back to crying.
> 
> This crying is getting louder and louder and occurs more often as the time passes. My boyfriend lives in a gated community in the city and there is grass and plenty of room for him to dig, so I am thinking next time we are over there and he does this, to bring him out in the yard to see if he tries to bury them.
> 
> I'm just wondering if your dogs do this, and if looking for places to bury them is indeed the solution to this whining. If not, what other suggestions do you have? It's not a nuisance in any sort of way to me and my family, but I never like hearing my baby cry  and just want to make sure he is happy.


I am wondering if there is a way you can get like a small kiddie pool and fill it with sand.. or even shredded newspaper.. or something where he can bury his things?


----------



## TooneyDogs

I've never had a dog that did that....some growling but, not crying.
The behaviorist at the Humane Society tells me that when cats do this it's part of their prey drive. 
If he's high in prey drive, he needs to chase, hunt and run...a lot!
If he's not getting that, this might be his only outlet to express that.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Kuma will do that sometimes, when he has a great bone in his mouth, and he tries to chew it and play with his stuffed zebra at the same time, lol. I've never really figured out why he does it, but he only does it with the zebra.


----------



## klip

My Anna does EXACTLY that. And yes, (in her case) she is certainly trying to hide the bone or toy or whatever. I would find a horrible bone tucked in under my pillow. Or she will put it on top of a couch - out of her sight because its higher, but in plain view of everyone else. Or behind some curtains.

If its a chewy toy, sometimes it helps to put some yoghurt on it as then she starts licking it, next thing is she start chewing it, and then she's fine. But that does not always work.

Improvising a place where he can bury things lkie 4dogs3cats says may help. Can just be a box - it seems just putting it out of sight (like under my pillow! yuck!) is good enough. Although in my experience they often just keep wanting to dig it up and hide it somewhere else.


----------



## hattrickinc

My beagle does that too.. I keep a big old blanket in a corner, and he hides it under there...

lol he still thinks I dont know (^_^)

ps- I also put treats under there. Man does he love surprises!!


----------



## RonE

When Esther is given a prize - say, a piece of turkey on Thanksgiving or a raw bone - she wanders around looking perplexed. She did this even before we had a second dog, so I'm thinking it's some primal reaction to a sudden, unexpected windfall. 

She has to find some place to hide it or invest it.

There's very little chance that anyone is going to try and take it away from her, but she's not taking any chances.


----------



## Zack_the_Mouse

My Dashie does the same thing. I got her a Snuggle Sack to sleep in but she hides all her toy in it instead. It beats finding them in my bed thou.


----------



## Criosphynx

I was always told that it was just somthing of alot of value and the whining was kind of a frustration/confusion over not knowing what to do with it/where to put it. 

Scooter did it at first a couple of times with greenies. 

Then he learned he could hide them in the couch cushions. 
Problem solved


----------



## hattrickinc

omg you have the second cutest beagle I've ever seen..

(1st one being mine of course) lol


----------



## loratliff

Criosphynx said:


> I was always told that it was just somthing of alot of value and the whining was kind of a frustration/confusion over not knowing what to do with it/where to put it.


Bingo. That's what I've always associated it with as well. One time, my mom came over to visit and I met her downstairs along the street. She gave my dog one of his favorite rawhides and he just sort of whined until we got back up into my condo because he wanted to chew it so badly!


----------



## minischnauzer

What's weird is that both of my males do that (they're looking for a hiding spot) but none of the females do. To save them the "heartache," as soon as I see it happening, I take it away and "hide it" myself. If it's a bone, he can get it later when he's more hungry. If it's a toy, I put it back in the toybox under the other toys. I don't see the point of them getting agitated so I remove the agitator. Plus, as someone already wrote, there is nothing more gross than finding a raw bone under your pillow.


----------



## Lovemybeagle

My beagle Erik does this with two of his toys. So cute. He won't let you see where he buys them either. I do tnk it is because they are his faves and it's a dilemma on what to do with them. After a while he settles down and chews them for a bit


----------



## bgmacaw

Our Chi-mix does this only with one particular toy, a Kong bear. She'll carry it around in her mouth and whine and cry. She doesn't do it with any of her other toys.


----------



## spotted nikes

I had a dog that would do that...he was trying to find a place to bury/hide it. unfortunately, he would go out back and always hide it in the same spot. My female boxer/shepherd, Christy (pic in sig), would wait until he came back in, and she'd run out and dig it up and come back in with it to chew on. So I guess he had a reason to cry/whine about it.


----------



## Cotonlove

My little pup doesn't whine or cry but if she has a bone she wants to "bury" she goes into my sewing room and I have a basket of small fabric scraps on the floor and she will bury it in those fabric scraps. Since she started doing this, the basket is now hers and I put my other scraps above ground! Maybe try something like that with your pup.


----------



## doxiemommy

Abby does that, but only at bedtime. Usually, it's if she's ready for bed, but we're staying up a bit later. She'll go grab her bedtime toy (a little stuffed cow) and wander around, as if she's saying "come ON! I want to go to bed!"


----------



## Fwgunter

My beagle is about the same age. His name is Milo and he HAS to hide his chewy and if there is no place to hide it he sadly wanders whining hunting crying wanting badly to hide it. Just open a closet door or tip over a laundry basket anything that will allow him to perform this important instinctual act that he needs to do. It is the breed. Allow him several places. It will make him feel secure.


----------



## shannylee

TottiLove said:


> This has been going on for quite some time now.
> 
> My Beagle, who just turned 6 months on Sunday, picks up his toys and bones, sometimes trying to shove 2 or 3 in his mouth at a time, and walks around crying pitifully. He also jumps on the couch and tries to scratch at the mirror behind it [he only does this with the mirror when he's doing this whining with the bones and toys]. I'm beginning to think that he's looking for places to bury his possessions. We live in the city and all we have to offer him is cement pavements, so he can't dig into anything. It's definitely not him looking for attention or a playmate; I always pick up his favorite toy and try to play with him, but after a few seconds he picks up his stuff and goes right back to crying.
> 
> This crying is getting louder and louder and occurs more often as the time passes. My boyfriend lives in a gated community in the city and there is grass and plenty of room for him to dig, so I am thinking next time we are over there and he does this, to bring him out in the yard to see if he tries to bury them.
> 
> I'm just wondering if your dogs do this, and if looking for places to bury them is indeed the solution to this whining. If not, what other suggestions do you have? It's not a nuisance in any sort of way to me and my family, but I never like hearing my baby cry  and just want to make sure he is happy.


Bea does this. She walks around with toys or bones and whines. She buries her bones in the backyard. Funniest thing I've ever seen! She also hides her toys and bones in the house behind throw pillows, under blankets and throw rugs, any little cave that she can find, etc. LOL!


----------



## Kayota

Roxie would probably do that if she didn't see the bed as a suitable hiding spot. I have all kinds of crap stashed under there because of her. I also frequently find bones and slobbery kongs in my bedcovers and pillows.


----------

